# Tout va très bien Mme la Marquise.



## Bilbo (10 Mars 2005)

Il y a des jours comme ça où on est sûr que sa bonne fortune vous a abandonné. 

Hier, j'avais mon anniversaire et j'ai fêté ça dignement le soir.  Tout allait bien si ce n'est que j'avais déposé ma voiture chez le garagiste parce que le moteur faisait un drôle de bruit et que je suis parti en catastrophe pour voir mes amis en laissant mon powerbook dans l'entreprise où j'avais passé la journée.

Je fête dignement donc et ce matin je cuve comme de juste quand le téléphone sonne.
- [Voix pâteuse] Allo ?
- [Voix affligée] Allo Gérard, on a cambriolé ton portable.
- [Voix nettement moins pâteuse] Bon j'arrive.
- [Voix teintée d'affolement] Tu as perdu tes données ?
- [Voix teintée d'énervement] J'arrive.
- [Voix vraiment affolée] Mais, as-tu perdu tes données ?
- [Voix "je prends sur moi"] Écoute mes données étaient dans l'ordinateur et j'arrive.

Je saute dans la caisse qu'on m'avait prêté et en route le téléphone sonne.
- Allo, c'est le garage, il nous faudrait le code de démarrage de la voiture.
- [Intérieurement je me dis : espèce de naze, c'est une bagnole que j'ai eu d'occaze et le code est le code Pîjot d'origine](je lui donne le code poliment). 

Arrivé sur le lieu du cambriolage, que constate-je ? Qu'on avait forcé la fenêtre, volé le Powerbook, l'alimentation et que dans l'affolement ces cons de cambrioleurs avaient fait tomber la batterie de l'engin. Bref, ils n'ont volé que mon ordinateur et il est invendable. Je hais le travail mal fait. 

Et vla t'y pas que le téléphone sonne.
- Allo, c'est le garage, le moteur est mort.

Je suis en train de réinstaller un vieux G4 pour que je puisse bosser en attendant de régler les problèmes d'assurance et comme je voulais vous faire partager mes mésaventures, je suis allé dans le Bar et qu'y vois-je ? Ça.

Et pour parachever le tableau, comme je réinstalle une machine, pour l'instant je poste avec Safari.

Tout va bien. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des jours comme ça où on est sûr que sa bonne fortune vous a abandonné.
> 
> Hier, j'avais mon anniversaire et j'ai fêté ça dignement le soir.  Tout allait bien si ce n'est que j'avais déposé ma voiture chez le garagiste parce que le moteur faisait un drôle de bruit et que je suis parti en catastrophe pour voir mes amis en laissant mon powerbook dans l'entreprise où j'avais passé la journée.
> 
> ...


*main sur l'épaule*

je suis de tout coeur avec toi : je connais ces journées de merde. 

Pour le flood d'imax : navrant.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Euh ... que dire Bilbo ? 
Courage  on a tous des périodes "chkoumoune" (comme dirait ma s½ur) ... sur le moment on est inondés et petit à petit on refait surface 

Rester zen ... 

(un petit :love: au passage  ni vu ni connu  )


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2005)

solamente saber que en el mundo, siempre ay peronnas que estan pensendo en ti...  :love:


----------



## katelijn (10 Mars 2005)

Desolée pour toi. Enfin, je ne sais pas, mais vu qu'il est invendable, tu pourrait peut-etre mettre une annonce à l'entrée de ton bureau qui explique qu'il est invendable et que si on te le rapporte, tu donneras une gratification. Un ami a recuperé le sien comme ça, c'est vrai aussi que ce n'était pas en France.




			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> solamente saber que en el mundo, siempre ay peronnas que estan pensendo en ti...  :love:



  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

une touche d'espoir : cambriolage de nos bureaux, laptop entre autres retrouvés une semaine plus tzard par la police lors d'une perquisition.


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Mars 2005)

Tout ça pour qu'on le soutienne en cdb ....  

Bon allez Bilbo, ça va reviendre le Printemps, les jupes des filles au vent....les sourires et les clins d'oeil coquins....

Courage....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Courage


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

peuchere, c'est penible ces voleurs de Portable....je sais pas, tu cambriole une banque ou un supermarche ou autre chose ,mais tu fais pas chi... les gens en leur volant leur ordi, telephone sac ou je sais pas quoi.....  

quelle bande de loose......  


courage.

pour Imax, desole mais sorti de son contexte, il est vrai que c'est pas tres marrant....


----------



## krystof (10 Mars 2005)

Cause déménagement, vends Powerbook avec alimentation et  batterie ayant un léger choc.

Faire proposition.


----------



## nato kino (10 Mars 2005)

C'est vrai qu'Imax, après le vol d'un powerbook et un moteur de caisse rincé, ça fait très « Cavaliers de l'Apocalypse » !! :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Cause déménagement, vends Powerbook avec alimentation et  batterie ayant un léger choc.
> 
> Faire proposition.


J'aurais dis "double emploi"


----------



## mado (10 Mars 2005)

Encore une illustration de Murphy et sa loi maudite. Une véritable enflure celui là. 
Désolée d'apprendre qu'il est passé par chez toi aussi.

Un peu de méthode Coué  .


----------



## aricosec (10 Mars 2005)

PPffuuu !

.
depuis le temps que je vous dit d'acheter des PC ,voila le resultat


----------



## rezba (10 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=92961
> 
> Et pour parachever le tableau, comme je réinstalle une machine, pour l'instant je poste avec Safari.
> 
> ...



'Tain, c'est vraiment la loose... 

(tu as à faire, je m'occupe des oreilles de l'autre petit suisse. M'en vais l'encoller de papier à fromage blanc.)


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2005)

J'envisage l'achat d'un Powerbook et c'est le genre de choses qui me fout les boules...
J'espère que tu le retrouveras.


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

de plus en plus ds la choucroute! pour une journée de merde en voilà une,un coup ça va,un coup ça va plus! et j'ai beau regarder la faq j'y comprends rien du tout une vraie gogole! je ne saurais jamais comment on se sert des balise BB ni comment on met les pièces jointes,une pauv'fille quoi!une blonde! c'est bien triste!SOS si c'est possible!!!!Je suis un cas rebel tte médecine est inopérante !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

juste un big   :love:


----------



## krystof (10 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> de plus en plus ds la choucroute! pour une journée de merde en voilà une,un coup ça va,un coup ça va plus! et j'ai beau regarder la faq j'y comprends rien du tout une vraie gogole! je ne saurais jamais comment on se sert des balise BB ni comment on met les pièces jointes,une pauv'fille quoi!une blonde! c'est bien triste!SOS si c'est possible!!!!Je suis un cas rebel tte médecine est inopérante !



Le mieux, c'est que tu éteignes l'ordinateur et que tu ailles faire un tour.


----------



## nato kino (10 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux, c'est que tu éteignes l'ordinateur et que tu ailles faire un tour.



Non non, elle a à faire en cuisine avant.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> de plus en plus ds la choucroute! pour une journée de merde en voilà une,un coup ça va,un coup ça va plus! et j'ai beau regarder la faq j'y comprends rien du tout une vraie gogole! je ne saurais jamais comment on se sert des balise BB ni comment on met les pièces jointes,une pauv'fille quoi!une blonde! c'est bien triste!SOS si c'est possible!!!!Je suis un cas rebel tte médecine est inopérante !



le probleme c'est qu'ici nous somme au chevet d'un malade et vetu de noir 
si tu veux voir des gens en blouse blanche ou en bleu de travail va dans le forum "vous etes ici" ou dans les forum technique....


----------



## nato kino (10 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'envisage l'achat d'un Powerbook et c'est le genre de choses qui me fout les boules...
> J'espère que tu le retrouveras.



Je doute qu'ils fassent la fine bouche si ils trouvent un G5 chez toi, même si c'est moins aisé à transporter qu'un powerbook... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je doute qu'ils fassent la fine bouche si ils trouvent un G5 chez toi, même si c'est moins aisé à transporter qu'un powerbook... :hein:


le mieux c'est encore de fixer le tout (Pb, Ibook ou G5) au mur ou au sol avec du béton  

plus sérieusement, on ne peut pas tout avoir : mobilité, fiabilité ... et sécurité. Une bonne assurance conte le vol c'est déjà bien (en plus si on la double avec une assurance "perte de données informatiques" c'est le top).


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...
> pour Imax, desole mais sorti de son contexte, il est vrai que c'est pas tres marrant....



Heu... dans le contexte, c'était plutôt "superboulet"...    :mouais:   

j'avais bien vu qu'il était pas dans son état normal  

Désolé pour toi Bilbo... 
(je ne me sers pas de mon Powerbook 520 en ce moment... si tu veux...    
et puis, tu sais ce qu'on dit,  quand tu touches le fond... hop, une bonne poussée sur les jambes et tu remontes...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Heu... dans le contexte, c'était plutôt "superboulet"...    :mouais:




heu, oui....


----------



## Bilbo (10 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Cause déménagement, vends Powerbook avec alimentation et  batterie ayant un léger choc.
> 
> Faire proposition.


M'intéresse pas, j'ai encore la batterie. Suis un peu. 
  



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je doute qu'ils fassent la fine bouche si ils trouvent un G5 chez toi, même si c'est moins aisé à transporter qu'un powerbook... :hein:


Si, si.  Trois G5, trois G4 de toutes époques et autres matériels informatiques, chéquiers et autres bricoles tout est encore là, à sa place. Il n'ont barbotés que mon powerbook (sans la batterie, mais avec le cordon d'alimentation  ). Des ama-teurs, sans aucun doute possible. 

Merci à tous pour votre compassion.  Mais, honnêtement, j'aurais été le premier à vous chambrer si ça vous était arrivé.  Cela dit, je n'y avais pas pensé mais raconter ses mésaventures c'est un super moyen d'avoir des bises. :love: :love: :love:  Merci encore, ça ma touché. :rose:

J'ai des sauvegardes de mes données, le Powerbook est un Titanium 400, un vieux clou quoi et ma bagnole avait 180 mille bornes de bons et loyaux services. Rien qui ne puisse se remplacer.  Mais la journée va quand même rester dans les annales. 

À+


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> plus sérieusement, on ne peut pas tout avoir : mobilité, fiabilité ... et sécurité. Une bonne assurance conte le vol c'est déjà bien (en plus si on la double avec une assurance "perte de données informatiques" c'est le top).



On a beau s'assurer contre le vol, backuper son système... en cas de vol, de perte, il y a le risque que les données sensibles soient utilisées à notre insu: mots de passe, cookies dans le navigateur, remplissage auto de safari, formulaires, mail, etc. :affraid: 

Peut-on vraiment empêcher une utilisation abusive de ses données, lorsque la machine est en de mauvaises mains.  Bon, pour les portables, y a toujours moyen de déclarer la machine à Apple comme volée.

Bilbo.


----------



## rezba (10 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, je n'y avais pas pensé mais raconter ses mésaventures c'est un super moyen d'avoir des bises. :love: :love: :love:  Merci encore, ça ma touché. :rose:




Des fois, je te lis, et je suis émerveillé.  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

openfirmware password, mot de passe de session et filevault, ensuite a part le pgp...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2005)

Moi j'ai un imac G5 qui fait un bruit d'hercule C130, et je la ramène pas...

On peut faire cuire des toasts sur le CPU, je la ramène pas non plus...


m'enfin, c'est pas l'envie qui manque...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Des fois, je te lis, et je suis émerveillé.  :love:


Pourquoi t'avais une batrterie en rab ?


----------



## rezba (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi t'avais une batrterie en rab ?



Je suis pour rien dans cette histoire. C'est surement un coup de la mafia italienne de Strasbourg.


----------



## Bilbo (10 Mars 2005)

Ah j'oubliais. Arrêtez de cogner sur iMax même si c'est le seul modo floodeur (Global ne floode plus que dans la cave  ). Non, ce qui m'a gonflé c'est les navettes qu'a fait ce fil comme en atteste l'historique.  Il n'y en a qu'un qui a pensé à flinguer ce fil. :rateau: Et après, faut jouer les modos qui rappellent les nioubs à la raison. :sleep: Ce fil, faut le garder. Il illustre à la perfection que les modérateurs sont, comme vous, des membres des forums qui, de temps à autres, s'amusent un peu trop.   

À+


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai des sauvegardes de mes données, le Powerbook est un Titanium 400, un vieux clou quoi et ma bagnole avait 180 mille bornes de bons et loyaux services*.


bah alors, qu'est-ce que tu viens nous faire chier avec tout ça  

Tu devrais les remercier de t'avoir débarrassé de tes vieux machins...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pour rien dans cette histoire. C'est surement un coup de la mafia italienne de Strasbourg.


Tiens robertav à ouvert un fil pour avoir du blé


----------



## rezba (10 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'oubliais. Arrêtez de cogner sur iMax même si c'est le seul modo floodeur (Global ne floode plus que dans la cave  ). Non, ce qui m'a gonflé c'est les navettes qu'a fait ce fil comme en atteste l'historique.  Il n'y en a qu'un qui a pensé à flinguer ce fil. :rateau: Et après, faut jouer les modos qui rappellent les nioubs à la raison. :sleep: Ce fil, faut le garder. Il illustre à la perfection que les modérateurs sont, comme vous, des membres des forums qui, de temps à autres, s'amusent un peu trop.
> 
> À+



Tu veux dire que les modérateurs sont des couillons comme les autres ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> l'historique.  Il n'y en a qu'un qui a pensé à flinguer ce fil. :


vous savez pong est sorti pour osx


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'oubliais. Arrêtez de cogner sur iMax même si c'est le seul modo floodeur (Global ne floode plus que dans la cave  ). Non, ce qui m'a gonflé c'est les navettes qu'a fait ce fil comme en atteste l'historique.  Il n'y en a qu'un qui a pensé à flinguer ce fil. :rateau: Et après, faut jouer les modos qui rappellent les nioubs à la raison. :sleep: Ce fil, faut le garder. Il illustre à la perfection que les modérateurs sont, comme vous, des membres des forums qui, de temps à autres, s'amusent un peu trop.
> 
> À+



Bah, on lui tape pas dessus, on plaisante...
hier on a vraiment rigolé sur le post tout pourri que j'avais ouvert.....
entre les un et les autres, je n'ai jamais vu un fil se remplir aussi vite....
(+100 post pour moi rien qu'hier....)


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Mars 2005)

Bon, c'est vrai tout ce qui t'ai arrivé ca fait parti des lois de l'emmerdement maximum...On est d'accord, j'aimerai seulement te dire que même si c'est lourd, il ne reste pas moins que ce sont des emmerdes matériels....
Machoires serrées et poings dans les poches atitude...Après ca ira le temps que la page se tourne

Take courage and go your own way....


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est vrai tout ce qui t'ai arrivé ca fait parti des lois de l'emmerdement maximum...On est d'accord, j'aimerai seulement te dire que même si c'est lourd, il ne reste pas moins que ce sont des emmerdes matériels....
> Machoires serrées et poings dans les poches atitude...Après ca ira le temps que la page se tourne
> 
> Take courage and go your own way....


 
toi tombe le futal !


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> toi tombe le futal !



bien sur mon chéri, j'me penche???


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2005)

Nan c'est vulgaire.


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est vulgaire.



Dommage  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2005)

Pour toi oui...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

Bon je crois qu'iMax a bien compris qu'il n'avait plsu qu'une seule chose à faire ..


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour votre compassion.  Mais, honnêtement, j'aurais été le premier à vous chambrer si ça vous était arrivé.  Cela dit, je n'y avais pas pensé mais raconter ses mésaventures c'est un super moyen d'avoir des bises. :love: :love: :love:  Merci encore, ça ma touché. :rose:



  :love: 




			
				Rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que les modérateurs sont des couillons comme les autres ?



Avec un petit A+ sûrement


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non non, elle a à faire en cuisine avant.


Merci, je reprends espoir et je vais aller de ce pas alerte faire une petite partie de scrabble avec l'Homme qui est rentré et que je dois mamourer :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des sauvegardes de mes données, le Powerbook est un Titanium 400, un vieux clou quoi et ma bagnole avait 180 mille bornes de bons et loyaux services. Rien qui ne puisse se remplacer.  Mais la journée va quand même rester dans les annales. À+




Bon ouf...   N'oublie pas de mettre une note rouge dans ton Palm©    :love: non palsutra...


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2005)

Désolée pour toi Bilbo.  C'est vraiment nul ce qui t'arrive. Et si tu veux encore un bisou, en voilà un: smack :love: 
Peut-être ce sera l'occasion de partir sur de nouvelles bases: nouveau powerbook, nouvelle caisse...   Allez, bon courage 


			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon ouf...   N'oublie pas de mettre une note rouge dans ton Palm©    :love: non palsutra...


Ahhh mais le Palm est resté  alors tout n'est pas perdu ! ... :love:


----------



## rezba (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon je crois qu'iMax a bien compris qu'il n'avait plsu qu'une seule chose à faire ..



Heu.... 
Essayer de se rendre utile ?
Acheter un alubook à Bilbo ?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Heu....
> Essayer de se rendre utile ?
> Acheter un alubook à Bilbo ?



Et personne n'a de voiture à lui proposer?...


----------



## nato kino (10 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> Merci, je reprends espoir et je vais aller de ce pas alerte faire une petite partie de scrabble avec l'Homme qui est rentré et que je dois mamourer :love:  :love:  :love:



Pot au feu... Scrabble...   
Si tu me dis que tu portes une gaine et des bas varices je te croirai...
Ça risque pas de l'affoler un peu trop ton « Homme » ?
Il risque pas l'accident cardio-vasculaire ? :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et personne n'a de voiture à lui proposer?...


s'il conduit comme il "modére"... je propose ceci... (la pipe est en option)     :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (10 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que les modérateurs sont des couillons comme les autres ?



L'eugénisme est passé de mode.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Heu....
> Essayer de se rendre utile ?
> Acheter un alubook à Bilbo ?



la 2


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et personne n'a de voiture à lui proposer?...



bah si toi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> (la pipe est en option)     :rateau:



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> L'eugénisme est passé de mode.



C'est facile de dire çà après une évasion


----------



## nato kino (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est facile de dire çà après une évasion


T'es mal renseigné. :bebe:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire  :love:



Oui d'ailleurs, où est passé iMax... 



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bah si toi



Ah...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'es mal renseigné. :bebe:



Si si impératrice


----------



## nato kino (10 Mars 2005)

Bah non


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bah non



Mme la Marquise alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens robertav à ouvert un fil pour avoir du blé



j'ai faillit t'en mettre un rouge et puis non , 
je le garde pour en mettre vert a un'autre.....

sache que la ton humeur va vraiment loin avec ou sans 

je ne cherche pas d'argent , j'ai cherché un conseil


comme quoi meme les plus intelligent ne savant pas lire
ou aiment detourner dans le seul but de blesser


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

Roberta, les mps ca existent


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faillit t'en mettre un rouge et puis non ,
> je le garde pour en mettre vert a un'autre.....
> 
> sache que la ton humeur va vraiment loin avec ou sans
> ...


je parlais du vol t'as compris maintenant ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

_Tout va très bien Mme la Marquise._


----------



## nato kino (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mme la Marquise alors ?



Une belle salope celle-là !! Tu as vu dans quel état elle nous l'a rendu le Bilbo !! :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faillit t'en mettre un rouge et puis non ,
> je le garde pour en mettre vert a un'autre.....
> 
> sache que la ton humeur va vraiment loin avec ou sans
> ...



Et de toute façon, là, on est loin des plus intelligents.

Ou alors t'en as jamais vu.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> L'eugénisme est passé de mode.



Et pourtant...


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> je suis allé dans le Bar et qu'y vois-je ? Ça.



Je constate que tu es toujours hermétique à l'humour hélvète.


----------



## rezba (11 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je constate que tu es toujours hermétique à l'humour hélvète.


 Disons que dans cette matière ingrate qu'est l'humour helvète du petit Maxime, ce qu'il préfère, ce sont les trous...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

bilbo est coincé ?


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Disons que dans cette matière ingrate qu'est l'humour helvète du petit Maxime, ce qu'il préfère, ce sont les trous...



:affraid:
La charte !!!!!!!!


----------



## rezba (11 Mars 2005)

On dit "La charte, bordel!".


----------



## Muti (11 Mars 2005)

ben là aussi je pisse dans ma culotte    j'arrète pas de rigoler tte seule devant mon ordi vous êtes vraiment extra!Ah ce p'tit jus j'm'en souviendrai!Le peepee room siou plait


----------



## rezba (11 Mars 2005)

Catherine.... Il faut te calmer, sinon tu vas passer pour une fille facile...


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On dit "La charte, bordel!".



Oups, autant pour moi !  :rose:


----------



## Muti (11 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Catherine.... Il faut te calmer, sinon tu vas passer pour une fille facile...


 ça sera pas une première ni un scoop mais qd même y faut faire attention, on a sa dignité ,et y a tjrs des voyous qui peuvent trainer ds les bars


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> ben là aussi je pisse dans ma culotte    j'arrète pas de rigoler tte seule devant mon ordi vous êtes vraiment extra!Ah ce p'tit jus j'm'en souviendrai!Le peepee room siou plait



 

 Le premier bleu qui en profite pour faire l'intéressant est banni dans la seconde !


----------



## Bilbo (11 Mars 2005)

Certains disent que ce tradada est mon enfant. J'annonce solennellement que je le renie. 

À+


----------



## nato kino (11 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Catherine.... Il faut te calmer, sinon tu vas passer pour une fille facile...



Facile je sais pas, il faut goûter le pot au feu avant , mais incontinente vi, ça m'en a tout l'air.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Facile je sais pas, il faut goûter le pot au feu avant , mais incontinente vi, ça m'en a tout l'air.




be, vu son age  (née en 1928 ) est tout  a fait possible ,
a l'epoque , les femmes n'allaient pas chez le kiné apres accouchement  



edit  :  je retire ce que j'ai posté
elle a rejeuni de 19 ans entre temp , la elle est né en 47


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> be, vu son age  (née en 1928 ) est tout  a fait possible ,
> a l'epoque , les femmes n'allaient pas chez le kiné apres accouchement
> edit  :  je retire ce que j'ai posté
> elle a rejeuni de 19 ans entre temp , la elle est né en 47



C'est bien connu on ne demande pas son âge à une femme, elle est libre d'en jouer comme du reste


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et pour parachever le tableau, comme je réinstalle une machine, pour l'instant je poste avec Safari.


Comme quoi, à quelque chose malheur est bon. 



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Certains disent que ce tradada est mon enfant. J'annonce solennellement que je le renie.


Comme Amok quoi...


----------

